# Sometimes people are funny!



## RJJ (Dec 12, 2009)

Some funny stuff from a real pro!

http://www.wimp.com/classicbloopers/


----------



## JBI (Dec 12, 2009)

Re: Sometimes people are funny!

    :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## jpranch (Dec 13, 2009)

Re: Sometimes people are funny!

Good one Bill!  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:

Old Bill was always a very good swearer!


----------

